# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Haaruitval met Fina

## bruce

What the hell,...

Ben nu aan mijn derde doosje fina 1mg. bezig en wat gebeurt er?? ontzettende haaruitval&#33;&#33; zit gewoon dubbel in de rui&#33; weet iemand of dat normaal is? de enige verklaring die ik kan geven is dat ik net gestopt ben met roken en dat mijn stofwisseling is veranderdt...man&#33;? ben ontzettend geld ant uitgeven aan die pillen en krijg daar een bos in mijn handpalm voor terug...who knows more??

----------


## Ossie

Geen paniek&#33; Als je met propecia (finasteride) bent begonnen, kan je na een tijdje merken dat er meer haaruitval is. Dat is juist een GOED teken: dat betekent dat het middel werkt&#33; Ga dus door.

----------


## bruce

thanx hope..it works

----------


## Henk

Je hebt een hormoon schommeling die zichzelf hersteld maar als je gestopt bent moet je gestopt blijven anders krijg je een schommeling die je niet wilt hebben. Ik heb ervaring ermee. Maar voor je haar doe je alles toch??? En ja inderdaad,eerst vallen er meer haren uit en daarna krijg je mooi resultaat.

----------


## rick

:Wink:

----------


## Guest

ola&#39;...nou ben nu bijna een jaar bezig maar zie ook geen enkel resultaat&#33;&#33;&#33; die schredding&#39;s fase moet dan toch wel achter de rug zijn..heb net als bruce ook mijn twijfels over de zogenoemde geroemde werking van deze pillen slik namelijk 1,25mg per dag..wie twijfelt ook of weet een ander oplossing????

----------


## Gast: guest

Ik slik zelf 5 mg per dag. Ik heb goede resultaten en heb nog wel uitval, maar volgens mij hoort dat er gewoon bij. Het is wel minder vergeleken met 6 maanden geleden.probeer eens 5mg, de dermatoloog adviseerde mij dit te nemen en niet 1mg.Succes&#33;

----------


## bruce

Hello,..

Ik heb een vraag over het gebruik van fina..ben nu 14 maanden aan het slikken van deze mannelijke pil..even een log boek..

eerste 8 maanden zware uitval..heb me laten vertellen dat het te maken heeft met de wel bekende shredding, goed.

de 8ste t/m 12de maand erg goede comeback van mijn haar groei niks van te zeggen glunderde van geluk

maar nu&#33;&#33; de laatse twee maanden weer zware haaruitval en daar snap ik dus niks van..heb het wel erg druk op mijn werk met de bij behordende stress..maar dat zal toch niet de oorzaak zijn ?? heb wel af en toe gesteggeld door soms in plaats van 1 mg 2 mg in te nemen..zou dat weer een shredding veroorzaken?? wie weet er meer..alle info..welkom. Thanx Bruce

----------


## Guest

Hi,

Ik ben nu ook ongeveer 14 maanden bezig met finasteride en ik heb juist hetzeflde ondervonden.
Mijn shedding begon na zo&#39;n 6 maanden en ook van 8ste maand tot 12de zag ik goede resultaten zoals: weinig haaruitval, mijn haar die vooraan dikker begon te worden, kleine haartjes die begonnen te groeien aan mijn inhammen en haarlijn.

Nu heb ik 1 maand weer veel haar verloren en het lijkt ook zoals je het zegt een 2de shedding, het lijkt wel of al die haren die terug groeide van mijn eerste shedding gewoon weer uitvallen. 
Ik heb nu juist mijn haar gewassen en nu verlies ik weer minder haar, ik word nog gek van die haaruitval.

Ik kan je niet echt helpen ik wil je gewoon laten weten dat je niet alleen bent met dit probleem met finasteride.

----------


## Marc Jacobs

Denk maar niet dat die tweej keer de enige keren worden, het duurt ongeveer 3-4 jaar tot fina je haar stabiel laat blijven je haargroei wordt nu compleet door die pillen gecontroleerd en de hormonen worden gestuurd. Je groeit steeds meer haar bij btw na 2 jaar is de grootste toename van de groei. 

bij 5 jaar neemt de groei af en dan wordt het stabiel, het is gewoon een kwestie van geduld denk ik maar zo ook omdat je niet weet wat er gebeurt, hoe dan ook, als jullie echt bang zijn dan kijk eens goed in de spiegel of jullie de openingen in jullie huid zien, zoland dat er is is er geen rede tot paniek want dan is nog niks verloren. Het duurt gewoon schijnbaar heel erg lang en ik moet zelfs nog beginnen met propecia al denk ik dat ik maar beter duta kan pakken. over de bijwerkingen maak ik me geen zorgen, ik ben niet snel ziek en ik van nature vrij bestand tegen allerlei dingen. voor diegene die proscar 5 mg nemen lopen regelrecht prostaatkanker op. een grotere hoeveelheid fina doet helemaal niks, dat is al allemaal bewezen. daarom hebben ze propecia uitgevonden, proscar is levensgevaarlijk. duta zal waarschijnlijk ook in kleinere mate moeten worden ingenomen worden want dat wordt je namelijk helemaal kunstmatig gevoed. 

Marc

----------


## LanCah

Ey,

Hoe staat het nu met de Shreddings. Ik moet er aan beginnen en ben pas heel jong,mar de uitval is des te groter, ik kon er mee beginnen, maar als ik dit zo lees dan denk ik er anders over..

Geef Me Raad!

Mvgr. Tom

----------


## LanCah

Is er nog iemand Online, Bruce, Ossie, Any Guest?

----------


## Niet geregistreerd

Niet geschoten is altijd mis. De kans dat fina je haar slechter maakt is nihil, zo niet uitgesloten. Haar dat je ten gevolge van sheddings verliest, groeit altijd weer terug. Als het haar niet teruggroeit, is er geen sprake van shedding, maar van haaruitval tgv voortschrijdende AGA!

----------

